# About the FAQ Concept



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

This FAQ thought has spawned so many threads I decided to post as a stand alone thread, worsening the situation.

This can be a slippery slope. A forum is a community where active members discuss and draw on each others. To thrive it needs to be welcoming to new members. I would hope no new poster is ever greeted with "didn't you look in the FAQ section?" when posting a basic question. That's as bad as,"you should search the forum first". 

The FAQ can be handy for the "look it" up sort of visitor but it should not become a billy club to use on people that have all they can do to get online and post a question.

Web skills vary widely and we should remain ready accommodate all.

End of soap box moment,
Pete


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Spectrum said:


> This can be a slippery slope.


Absolutely
What it allows is for us to build up really excellent answers that don't accidentally have omissions or errors 
When we see a question that we know is in the FAQ
Instead of giving a potentially incomplete answer or making typos
We could say

That's this topic in the FAQ - and add a link to the topic to speed things along

So if someone asks about fuel we can say
Here ya go : http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1300449-post6.html

Instead of trying to type the same answer over and over just point them to the "go-to" answer

That answer will get better over time and include things like DonyBoy videos etc etc
without needing to go google for them all the time

Also, lurkers will see that happening and start looking at the FAQ to get the same answers
and will probably just naturally browse them the same way I sit and watch DonyBoy 
just for "entertainment"

Make Sense?


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Just for clarity

If those FAQ topics become really good and maybe even "almost perfect"
It would take you an hour or more to type an equivalent answer
We can't ever do that so the answers we give are handy but not really "excellent"

We could point them to an "excellent" answer in seconds


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Did you all look at these early attempts on how to buy a machine?

Not perfect and not expected to be....yet

But even at this early stage we have photos and videos in them
and lots of links to get you to various places you need to get to

I think they are already getting to an "OK" level
Pretty soon they may get to that point where it would take too long to even dream of trying to do that the "standard way"

EDIT: Imagine trying to type this 20 times a month http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1300449-post6.html
FAQ: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/119737-faq-first-time-buyers.html

EDIT: Nice thing is... if that answer is really good but not perfect... we can improve it day by day and year by year


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Wow.. I just realized what I did
I used the buyer's guide to answer a repair question
How cool is that! 

So we already have a go-to answer for free!!


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Do you remember a couple of days ago when xxx said

This should be the go-to answer for why my engine started in spring but not last winter?

Well now it CAN be


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

And I just spotted another go-to answer fly by moments ago
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1303809-post2.html

If it's not "perfect".. lets make it so.. gradually....whenever we feel it could be better

So we get that FAQ TOPIC too... for free...and can improve it over time and get it even better
with product links which he *did not have the time *to go look up... but we could...next week

He would be the perfect guy to be CONTRIBUTOR for that TOPIC.... when he *does *have the time
He obviously had enough passion to bother to answer but the clock was ticking

How many times have we typed THAT answer 7 different ways (without the links and videos and images and specs and........)?

EDIT: It would be naive to expect to end up with wikipedia....but it would be a lot closer than we are today...by miles.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

I'll leave you with this thought

Which is better?

1000 answers each with the time constraint and knowledge of ONE brain
..or..
1 answer with no time limit and the combined knowledge of 1000 brains

One approach gives random variations of the same thing 1000 times

The other gives you a SINGLE answer that is (potentially) 1000 times better
OK that's too ideal... how about if it's only 50 times better ';-)

Which answer would YOU prefer when you ask?

And if you stay on top of the TOPICS as they improve ... you wouldn't even need to ask at all.

You would have all that knowledge without needing to monitor every thread and hope you don't miss something good and you can't find it because you missed it and didn't know it was there to search for it in the first place. Which keywords have a cat in Hades chance of finding THAT!

Does this sound familiar?
_Hmm I vaguely remember something but who said it? Where was it? What keyword can I use to find it? Oh Boy.. my poor brain! There has to be a better way.. but what? Does google index this site? But what keywords? I suppose if I posted on it then it must be in my post list... or was I just lurking? Did I subscribe? I wish I didn't unsubscribe to cut down the emails..... wait I've forgotten what I'm looking for.... time for bed._

With the FAQ you know where to find it... in the FAQ... you can't miss anything...it's always there....forever.
If we do it well.. it will be structured too.... take a look at my start at fixing any engine using a top-down hierarchy of a process of elimination.

Fixing any Engine Here: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1303665-post2.html

Was that the perfect answer? Of course not!
Can we flesh it out later and make it great? - Only if we choose to go that route... Anyone want to join in and try?

If we can persuade the experts here to become THINKERS and throw that kind of answer onto the IDEAS list, a newbie could pick it up and become a CONTRIBUTOR and suddenly that newbie has written the go-to TOPIC for everybody!

If that sentence was meaningless go read this http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...sion/120033-info-faq-threads-explanation.html

What's not to like? Or am I dreaming?


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

I added a link to this thread on the Vote looking to see who might consider joining in.
Two people voted too soon.... but that's OK.

Vote here: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/119929-faq-contributers.html

I LOVE this thread... It forces me to think and communicate as best I can. Thanks for starting it. 
Once again Spectrum gets me hooked. First with Gilson now this ;-)
I wish I'd thought of it. 
Spectrum must be a THINKER.. or perhaps even a CONTRIBUTOR? Or Both.

Come and join in... Please. 

Gilson (Spectrum) Snowblowers: https://www.gilsonsnowblowers.com/

My favorite Page: https://www.gilsonsnowblowers.com/snowvintage.html

If one guy can do THAT.... what can 1000 people achieve?
If any lurkers are reading...come and join the Forum.... it's free!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Maybe it is a process that it has to take and I think that the FAQ has its place in this forum (but like Spectrum stated as long as we don't 'misuse' it against forum members specially new).
I admit it is a bit annoying to see so many threads with the 'FAQ' to it but again I DO understand that this is likely part of the process of creating a FAQ section, so it is understandable for me.

Maybe inside this FAQ or outside of it I've been thinking that there should be an area that we can all perhaps put together with 'tutorials' or certain areas or processes that we know well of, like re-powering, services and upgrades (like what JnC did here http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...servicing-right-hydrostatic-transmission.html). 
The one thing that I'd suggest is to do like a 'closed thread' that gets monitored and or updated as needed but with no open discussion in it, just a tutorial. 
Questions could be asked on a separate thread, this way that section can contain a lot of very valuable information and leave discussion for another section.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

YSHSfan said:


> ...The one thing that I'd suggest is to do like a 'closed thread' that gets monitored and or updated as needed but with no open discussion in it, just a tutorial.
> Questions could be asked on a separate thread, this way that section can contain a lot of very valuable information and leave discussion for another section.


Great Catch... you sound like a THINKER too ;-)
I have been working the lock issue offline with Scot by the way

Yes that's why the Database had a Discussion running in parallel for precisely that reason... trouble is... I was doing all the talking and I wasn't sure why that was.

It's too easy to accidentally post on the DATA thread when you think you are posting on the DISCUSSION thread
Or maybe you just don't know any better.

The best solution I had was the big red letters saying

*Please do not post comments on this thread*
_Instead do it over here: <some link to a discussion thread>_

Trouble is... that looks like you are shouting and hollering. In some sense you have to.

Also one problem with a LOCK is that only ONE person can submit anything because they hold the key.
That doesn't scale well.... One guy can't do it all...that's why database will wither and fade unless I can get some help

In that example:
One guy checking 33 webpages is horrible... trust me.. I know ;-)
33 people checking 1 each is doable
We could even scale up to 1000 models in the database that way

Returning to your example 
It's no good if only one person can add Tutorials
I'd prefer that everybody does that

The issue of "Is it good enough to publish" yet is what the difference is between an IDEA and TOPIC (hence the exploding thread-count problem)

I guess someone could be the owner and moderator for the TOPICS thread (ie the main FAQ thread) and force everyone to use yet another thread called PROPOSALS
It would work but this could easily turn into thread-gate ;-)


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

One thing I've not checked yet
If you move something from PROPOSALS to FAQ
What happens to all the embedded links?
They will still point back to the PROPOSALS thread !!!
It can't work if that's the case.

EDIT: So that's why I think we need people to have write access on the FAQ and do the red screaming

If they make a mistake.. no foul.. get a moderator to slide them over to the DISCUSSION
It's happened twice already and now poor old Scot has to step in

I don't want people to be afraid of posting on the FAQ....just careful... they'll get the hang of it
There's only so much we can do with this forum software


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Sanity check with *@Spectrum*
We are stealing your thread... are you ok with that
Or do you need a discussion thread for your thread too ;-)

Or maybe these last few posts should be on the Discuss:FAQ:Repairs thread ??
#10 11 12 13

I think I prefer that

PS: I see how FAQ is an overloaded term... but only if you use it as RTFM!!
I tried to explain why we shouldn't do that
We want to encourage it... but not enforce it

By the way... updated #1 on FAQ my explanation to soften the statement and said "If in doubt - just ask like you used to"
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1303593-post1.html


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

stuart80112 said:


> Returning to your example
> It's no good if only one person can add Tutorials
> I'd prefer that everybody does that
> 
> ...


I did not mean that only one person could do the tutorials, what I meant is that one person can take care of that particular tutorial. 
Example:
JnC could take care of his 'Honda Right Side and Hydrostatic Transmission' , and update if needed but leave as juts the tutorial without any discussion.
We could place them inside their respective brands, or on the 'General Repair Section' depending on what they are....

Moderators can always have access to this tutorials if further actions are needed.....(in case the user leaves the forum).

Just thinking out loud :angel:


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

*Picture paints 1000 words*

This May Help - Just ask it's hard to judge who gets it 

The News thread is optional - just a convenience to keep announcements off general announcements

Two types of Contributor:
1) Do it all (already an expert or trying to improve)(passionate)
2) Grab an IDEA and flesh it out (enthusiastic newbies learning fast)(passionate)

Thinkers can choose
1) Just set a title (lowest cost of entry - hardly seems worth it)
2) Give some bullet points (still low cost)(cares about improvement)
3) Quite thorough but not good enough to be a Topic (not too high a cost)(passionate but busy elsewhere)

Two Types of Reader
1) Absorb but don't give back (freeloader/lurker) (majority will be this sadly)
2) Absorb and give feedback to help improve over time (cares about improvement)


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok then, Moderators have decieded on a "time out" for the FAQ threads..
I have closed them all, temporarily, except this one, so we can all take a breather and decide what to do with this FAQ idea.

the main issue, for me, is that there have been waaaaaayyy too many theads on this topic, and its now completly impossible to follow and make any sense of.
There were 15 seperate threads..I closed 14 of them, except this one.

I like the FAQ idea! in theory, and Stuart has done a great job trying to put it all together..thanks Stuart!
but it grew out of control..I have been actually _trying_ to follow it, and im now utterly lost!  I dont have a clue what is going on..

so..lets try to re-group on this.
the idea of a FAQ is a good idea, in theory..but we need a new system.
the forum doesnt allow long-term editing of individual posts, so having many different FAQ topics in one thread wont work, because members cant edit old posts, even their own posts.
(moderators can, but no one else can add new data to an older post.)

How about this for an idea?
We could create a new "sub-forum", just called FAQ's.
It would be its own seperate sub-forum..
then, within that subforum, each FAQ topic could be its own thread..
then people can add to and discuss in that one topic, within that one thread, same as any other thread..each thread will be one FAQ topic.
then the data is easy to find, its well organized, and all people have to do is go to the FAQ subforum, scan or search for a topic, then read that thread..they can then add new ideas to it, if they like..
thoughts on that idea?

thanks,
Scot


----------



## d3500ram (Feb 5, 2017)

sscotsman said:


> ....~snip...~
> 
> How about this for an idea?
> We could create a new "sub-forum", just called FAQ's.
> ...


I think that makes sense.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

well, heres my honest take on a FAQ section. If its kept to things that are very very cut and dry, say for newbies or very basic repairs, its a wonderful idea ! but to build a massive database of how to fix everything and anything on every snowblower.......this forum ( or any other) will wither and basically die. 
if a simple google search found the fix every time, how many new members would sign up ? like all forums there is an ebb and flow of members , the key to a forums survival is to have the "ebb"in of new members surpass the "flow" out, a well built and well meant FAQ section could have a negative impact on new and existing membership. 

jmo


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

nwcove said:


> well, heres my honest take on a FAQ section. If its kept to things that are very very cut and dry, say for newbies or very basic repairs, its a wonderful idea ! but to build a massive database of how to fix everything and anything on every snowblower.......this forum ( or any other) will wither and basically die.


I use to visit the forum for a diversified experience, incessant posting is killing it for me.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Good discussion,

The idea that a FAQ library would contain answers that were fully composed and even vetted though peer comment is absolutely correct. Equally valid is the idea of "how many times can a subject matter expert type the same response".

In a sense my Gilson website serves that role for me. If anyone has corresponded it is highly likely that a response included at least one hyperlink to a topic on my FAQ or elsewhere on the site. At times I'd find myself typing yet again a particular explanation and took it the extra mile to compose it nicely and publish it somewhere on the site for future use. 

This may be even more true from my time on Scuba Board where Ive posted over 11,000 replies. Some replies became topics on my Scuba Knowtes page. I would post a brief reply with a link "for more information". Frankly it also takes the explanation out of the mainstream discussion and would let my explanation stand on it's own. 

These groups have a lot of talent and experience and capturing it makes sense. 

The search function was a billy club on Scuba Board at times. And I can but won't mention another dive site that can react with contempt and near hostility if a newbie is so foolish as to ask a question covered on the sacred FAQ page. We don't want to end up there!

To those who haven't done it before, I can tell you that composing something like a FAQ that you know will be read outside of the context of a discussion makes you cut the B.S. and look in the mirror. I have chucked more than a few lengthy posts when I led myself to the conclusion that I was not a subject matter expert on something and it was time to step back and read what followed.

It will be interesting to see how this materializes. Keep it simple and/or prepare to have an administrative burden. Bringing a team compilation together can be like herding cats.

Pete


----------



## unknown2 (Oct 21, 2017)

Stuart sneaking in the backdoor. So easy to do.
The only reason I am taking the time to respond is because I believe the issues related to mining information from the current site make it effectively useless for users both outside the forum (freeloaders/lurkers) and members within the site. The problem is so blatantly obvious that it cannot be refuted. That is why I (as a Computer System Architect) felt I could contribute expertise to the site that would cost in excess of $200k per annum to buy. I did this freely and altruistically and am offering one more opportunity to take advantage of that fact before I leave forever. The choice is yours.

I was particularly impressed by Spectrum(Pete) response and is the ONLY reason I feel the situation has a chance of being fixed. It shows real world experience of trying to do this kind of thing. I have it too and it is therefore not surprising to hear many of my points and design considerations being confirmed and validated.

I intend to make THIS post, then quote Spectrum, them make one final offer which will have a time-out. After that point you are on your own and I wish you success going forward. The decision is yours.
I will then revisit in about a week's time to see if my conditions have been met and I will then make a decision. There will be no more posts from me over the next week. Please use the following week effectively or the opportunity to leverage pro-bono expertise will be lost.

I liked the expression "herding" cats and some of you will recognize where you have heard it before. There is a reason for that... we both have identical real-world experience and have reached the SAME conclusions for the same reason. A snowblower forum is not different from any of the systems I have Architected, Designed, Implemented, Tested, Reverse-Engineerred, Supported and Documented in the past except for one major exception. This software system is still using concepts from the 1990s and anyone who uses it either knows that or simply does not have experience of systems to make the distinction.


----------



## unknown2 (Oct 21, 2017)

Spectrum said:


> Good discussion,
> 
> The idea that a FAQ library would contain answers that were fully composed and even vetted though peer comment is absolutely correct.


That is just ONE of the motivations for IDEA versus TOPIC
Another is the Cost-of-entry argument that is available in the description thread http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...sion/120033-info-faq-threads-explanation.html
I did not reveal the other reason
You will need to be a software engineer to understand. If you are ... think "sandbox" and "commit"
This allows the CONTRIBUTOR to use the IDEA structure as a poor-mans sandbox - she can use iterative development to build up the IDEA content until ready to publish and then "Commit" as a TOPIC




Spectrum said:


> Equally valid is the idea of "how many times can a subject matter expert type the same response".


I have explained this multiple times and expect every person who has tried to assist and answer questions to know intuitively



Spectrum said:


> In a sense my Gilson website serves that role for me. If anyone has corresponded it is highly likely that a response included at least one hyperlink to a topic on my FAQ or elsewhere on the site.


This is manifested in the description for a typical interaction on the DISCUSS explanation 

This is how a message to Spectrum might look
@*Spectrum*
[insert TOPIC hyperlink here]
Hello
I was just wondering about those Bobcats.... blah blah
Thanks for any help
Nice website
Jim
end of message



Spectrum said:


> At times I'd find myself typing yet again a particular explanation and took it the extra mile to compose it nicely and publish it somewhere on the site for future use.


The ëxtra mile"is manifested as a TOPIC on the FAQ



Spectrum said:


> This may be even more true from my time on Scuba Board where Ive posted over 11,000 replies. Some replies became topics on my Scuba Knowtes page. I would post a brief reply with a link "for more information". Frankly it also takes the explanation out of the mainstream discussion and would let my explanation stand on it's own.


This is pretty much the definition of a TOPIC which may "point to" or "reference"other TOPICS (or maybe just posts somewhere or other) 
Or may point to DonyBoy videos or Wikipedia or indeed ANYTHING
...for identical reasons




Spectrum said:


> These groups have a lot of talent and experience and capturing it makes sense.
> 
> The search function was a billy club on Scuba Board at times. And I can but won't mention another dive site that can react with contempt and near hostility if a newbie is so foolish as to ask a question covered on the sacred FAQ page. We don't want to end up there!


Total agreement has been explained and agreed by all. * Encourage *but do not *Require *is how I think I expressed it
That was the motivation for this thread as well

Instead of saying RTFM!
Say..
Here is the topic that will help you [link]
Get back if you have any more questions
Great to have you in the forum... hey read my sig!!
which used to say "There is no such thing as a stupid question.. only a stupid answer... I hope this was neither ;-)



Spectrum said:


> To those who haven't done it before, I can tell you that composing something like a FAQ that you know will be read outside of the context of a discussion makes you cut the B.S. and look in the mirror. I have chucked more than a few lengthy posts when I led myself to the conclusion that I was not a subject matter expert on something and it was time to step back and read what followed.


The IDEA concept allows us to create verbiage, assess its value and discard without ever publishing it. Your comment is a natural side effect of the design.

My language for ""Step back and read" would be to have the CONTRIBUTOR coordinate with the THINKER and other expert resources to get a best-guess version1 of the TOPIC
There is no need for a single coordinator in the middle of the loop except in cases of confusion or conflict. (think Moderator)
If you insert one, they become a single point of failure and a bottleneck that prevents scalabilty. A common mistake seen many times. That's why there is no Executive Editor role.
The risk is that junk leaks out.. the solution is to detect it and revert it back to being an IDEA for further improvement

There was intentionally no protocol inserted for submission approval to keep things lightweight. Again see descriptions in http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...sion/120033-info-faq-threads-explanation.html



Spectrum said:


> It will be interesting to see how this materializes. Keep it simple and/or prepare to have an administrative burden. Bringing a team compilation together can be like herding cats.
> 
> Pete


Team compilation is what I call collaboration. It needs to exist, people need to care and participate. In a functioning organization or team this happens spontaneously. In a dysfunctional one.. it can never happen. Herding cats is indeed my exact phrase for the same reasons. It is possibly the primary reason for project failure.

For clarity... each TOPIC is owned by ONE CONTRIBUTOR (after speaking to THINKERS and experts)
However the entire FAQ contains TOPICS from many CONTRIBUTORS (hence collaboration)


----------



## unknown2 (Oct 21, 2017)

Here is the offer

I have been frustrated by total lack of feedback. I have requested it via announcements. Direct PM. creating a poll and observing "likes"

Without feedback it is impossible to see likes or dislikes and to find simple remedies to trivial (perceived?) issues (if any)

I have TWO extremely positive feedbacks which is the ONLY reason I still believe you can get a solution

1) There is a SINGLE feedback on the database which is highly positive. I asked for real feedback not "happy numbers". To reveal his assessment score he said 10/10
I feel this is a happy number! However it was validation that the whole exercise has real-world value. How could it not be?
Here is that feedback : http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1302025-post34.html
It's all I have! It's not enough to assess the mood of the room.

2) A single TOPIC was developed by a single CONTRIBUTOR. It took about a day. The main issue was the lack of the image that I published today giving the overview.
Don't worry about the current value of the TOPIC.. that can improve... just realize he was able to figure this thing out at all.
It's the last TOPIC on here (notice the poll too!!) http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/119737-faq-first-time-buyers.html
That poll gives no meaningful feedback.


Now that exists I would hope that you all feel you understand the design. No one has asked therefore one of 2 possibilities
a) You understand
b) you have not looked or did not ask
Without real-time communication and feedback and no face-to-face communication it is impossible to determine who is in the room, if they look confused, if they are nodding, if they are grimacing.
It's impossible to get anything meaningful done without such communication at high bandwidth. Zero communication guarantees failure,

As far as I can tell there are potentially 3 obstacles...If you don't say..I don't know ... I avoid mind-reading and so should we all. These are as follows

1) TOPIC become locked
This is a one-line change in the hosting software and even without a change it can be worked around. No one asked so I didn't say.
One line change is as follows.

At some point the post (ie TOPIC) is locked via a call like this
post.lock();
Replace that with
if( post.parentThread().isToBeLocked()) post.lock(); // any developer knows what this means.

What this means is we need two types of Thread... those which naturally lock as today. Others that can be flagged as "DO_NOT_LOCK" at the time of thread creation or by a moderator later
This requres a toggle on the creation UI similar to "Has Poll"or "Has Vote"
A good engineer could implement it all in 60 minutes and no more than a day

The whole route that Scot proposed is guaranteed to fail and I can explain at length if you wish

2) Thread activity visible on "Active Threads"
Very simple to solve. If the user is not subscribed to that thread... never show activity in that panel.
Users should only subscribe to the main FAQ thread
All development activity happens on the IDEA and DISCUSS thread
They don't even need to see we are here untill we publish a new TOPIC
The whole complaint could have been avoided. People are not thinking or just don't know or the hosting software needs to be changed to make it work as I said
Very simple to achieve.. it may already be implemented.

3) A vague concern about why 4 threads
Why does anyone care? Solve the churn in the Active Threads window and they would not even know 
To get them off the top-level forum (where they become visible to all) simply create a subforum called FAQS
If you want to subscribe... look there for it... if not... don't
If the current hosting software auto-subscribes all people to all threads it probably is a button click to change that
Whatever the actual situation, a solution should be almost trivial to implement or already available.

Scots suggestion cannot work and if you want to hear why I need you to do the following

Use the like button on this post to say YES
I am forcing feedback basically
Any count less than 10 and you will not hear from me again. In that case good luck... I've explained your solution.
I will check back anonymously in a week to see the count.
It's up to you
Make best use of the next 6 days.
I still care..but if you don't I won't
There is a saying about horses and water... that applies here.

I also have comments related to the "Losing users" observation
We can discuss them after 10 votes appear ... or not
Looking forward to seeing how this goes
Farewell and perhaps Goodbye


----------



## unknown2 (Oct 21, 2017)

I am not sure if an anonymous person can see "likes" or not
Better leave this account open for 7 days if you wish me to see that, please delete the account on day 8
Thx
Stuart


----------



## unknown2 (Oct 21, 2017)

Sorry everyone. It's because I care.

I would like to try a novel idea to get better communication and to test whether I am communicating and being understood.

I think for this thread we can redefine "like" and "thanks" (for my posts)

On my post after here please will you hit ...

"*Thanks*" if you *understand *what is being said (I'm not asking if you agree or if you think the statements are complete or have minor errors)
"*Like*" if you mostly *agree *- otherwise do not hit like

If I was in a room with you I would tell these things from body language and restlessness and facial expressions.
That would allow me to pause - check the state of the room - state things differently or maybe add details etc
Using threads for this kind of interaction simply don't work
It's important to sanity-check continually in a conversation. This is a novel attempt to try to achieve at least some of that.


----------



## unknown2 (Oct 21, 2017)

Here is a powerpoint describing the key issues and motivations for the FAQ concept 
Whatever that design might be
It will help to sanity check any proposed solution

Please vote after you read it - Thanks

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0J8tVzfnr5VS01SWWx1Y0pKTEU

Please post if you cannot see it

"*Thanks*" if you *understand *what is being said (I'm not asking if you agree or if you think the statements are complete or have minor errors)
"*Like*" if you mostly *agree *- otherwise do not hit like


----------



## unknown2 (Oct 21, 2017)

Some geek speak may enter here. Please try to understand and vote in a moment.

In any system, some objects are designed to be visible to the user.
Others are details of the implementation of a design and are NOT INTENDED to be visible.

Judge a system by those things that are intended to be seen... not things that are internal details but cannot be hidden.
That is a fault of the platform NOT the design.

I have ideas on how to hide these details if useful or desirable... once again it's a choice "Do I want to see it or not?"
"Developers" would say yes. "Users" would say no.
It would for example be quite easy to flag a thread somehow as being 
"Internals - feel free to ignore" or..
"External - you probably want to see this"

The four threads in each FAQ could be hidden or revealed depending on WHO is looking and WHY
Developers can tolerate seeing all FOUR because we are limited on implementation choices
Users (ie people looking at the FAQ) would see only ONE thread not FOUR

"*Thanks*" if you *understand *what is being said (I'm not asking if you agree or if you think the statements are complete or have minor errors)
"*Like*" if you mostly *agree *- otherwise do not hit like


----------



## unknown2 (Oct 21, 2017)

Finally.. I want to see who is in the room and their background.
Take a look at these terms and see if any or all are somewhat familiar concepts

Design
Implementation
Iterative Refinement
Developer versus User
Collaboration
Version History
Sandbox
Hierarchical data Structures
Network data Structures
Source Control System (git, CVS, etc)
Objects versus Classes

Please vote "Thanks" if 50% are terms you understand or have a general understand or gut feel
Please hit "Like" if 90% or higher

Communication does not work if you use terms that people don't understand
It can get too verbose for people who DO understand if you keep stating the "obvious" (apparently "obvious" to some.. but not all)


----------



## unknown2 (Oct 21, 2017)

Last sanity check

If you were asked to present the following slide to a group of people and explain it.

Please vote "Thanks" if you get it for the most part (perhaps not 1 or 2 details)
Vote "Like" if you totally understand it

Hint: Before voting take a look at this: It attempts to explain but you may have not even seen it and I may not be communicating well.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...sion/120033-info-faq-threads-explanation.html

Slide: https://photos.app.goo.gl/JpT2UlD4ig4pQwrn1


----------



## unknown2 (Oct 21, 2017)

The key to communication is to get the right people talking.
That's why I went to the CEO of Photobucket not an inbox

It does not add value to have middle-men... 

I don't know who the developers are at the web-hosting company. If I was talking to one and discussed the two (potentially) missing Thread attributes
a) IS_LOCKING (to prevent post locks)
b) IS_INTERNAL_DETAIL (to prevent exposing our underwear)
.. I would anticipate that the correct type of developer would say... 
"Hey that's cool! Never thought of that... we could use that on 300 other forums... I'll check it in tomorrow!"

Problem(s) solved

If there are other perceived issues I need to know what they are 

If it's bad communication... communicate better
If it's a trivial issue with a trivial solution - Fix It.
If it's lack of feedback... communicate.
If it's confusion... help people understand
Pretty simple really.


This is the first time ever I have done design by snail-mail with a broken post office.


----------



## unknown2 (Oct 21, 2017)

I promise I will STFU

One last observation. Think of all the threads over time that have hidden in them...
a) A clear question
b) Banter best-guesses nonsense which eventually lead to a clear answer

All we are missing is a CONTRIBUTOR to treat that like an IDEA... figure out the best answer and publish it as FAQ TOPIC
The title is the Question... the content is the Answer. Bingo!
If someone spots an error or a way to improve it... do so... that's version 2
If someone has a handy reference like HCBPH (Paul) pdf.... attach it via google docs or something (what IS that username ??)
Over time it can and would become amazing

It's all there.. it's just scattered and impenetrable to anyone.

Hopefully someone somewhere gets this

Please vote THANKS if you get it
vote LIKE if you also like it (even if it's only a dream)

I am including anyone and everyone including first-day members here. 
I would include external lurkers too..but they can't vote
Why not sign up so you can vote?
Speak up and communicate...please.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

slsmith80112x said:


> I promise I will STFU


Im going to hold you to that promise..
That will be your last post for 6 days..

Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Im going to hold you to that promise..
> That will be your last post for 6 days..
> 
> Scot


 MAHALO!!!!! Scot, I was getting tired of him and his nonsense.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> Im going to hold you to that promise..
> That will be your last post for 6 days..
> 
> Scot


Thank you Scott, the idea went from steak to sizzle to grease splattering.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, we gave stuart his week, from Post #23 in this thread:



slsmith80112x said:


> Here is the offer
> 
> (snip)
> 
> ...


A week has gone by, and the post has recieved zero likes and zero thanks.
Stuart's 2nd username was already banned..none of the moderators did it, we think it was done automatically because it was a IP address that was already banned.

this thread is now closed.
the topic is over.

thank you,
Scot


----------

